# cant change username/guide under 'website help' is no longer relevant



## Deleted member 21288 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cant figure out how to change my username, no option next to the username to change it. 

Anyone know what the deal is with that?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 21288 (Dec 23, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> View attachment 58151


----------



## Crisy (Dec 24, 2020)

Ive been wanting to change mine too, but i dont think itll let you do it on a phone 💩 i dont have a laptop


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 24, 2020)

It's even easier on a phone. Bottom of the page there's a green bar. Account is the very first tab down there, bottom left side of screen. Press that. The screen that pulls up has the name change option at the very top. It's a big ass button next to your name and it says "Change"


----------



## croc (Dec 24, 2020)

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 that's not an option for nonmods or donors or something. Us simple folk.


----------



## croc (Dec 24, 2020)

@slaapkaamers just message Matt about it n he'll help u out


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 24, 2020)

sorry for the confusion, @slaapkaamers. you're correct that the help section is out of date. send me a PM with the new name you want and i'll get you worked out.


----------



## Crisy (Dec 24, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> It's even easier on a phone. Bottom of the page there's a green bar. Account is the very first tab down there, bottom left side of screen. Press that. The screen that pulls up has the name change option at the very top. It's a big ass button next to your name and it says "Change"


Itll let me change my email but not user name.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 24, 2020)

i've corrected this so anyone with 10 posts or more can also change their name at least once every 90 days.


----------



## Crisy (Dec 24, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've corrected this so anyone with 10 posts or more can also change their name at least once every 90 days.


So i gotta make a bunch of posts and not be a lurker 😬


----------

